

Legit Ebook Lending Site Taken Down By An Angry Twitmob of Writers - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120807/21080519958/legit-ebook-lending-site-taken-down-angry-twitmob-writers.shtml

======
rprasad
As usual, TechDirt completely fudges the facts in favor of mob justice.

Nothing to see here, folks.

~~~
secretwhistle
Came back to add this, seeing as you're not interested in responding.

I don't really care if you don't like Techdirt, and by extension, the person
who wrote this (that's me) and think that everything cranked out there is a
pack of lies.

My issue with your claim here (beyond the fact that I'm about 95% certain you
didn't even read the post) is that by saying "Techdirt fudges the facts,"
you're calling all the sources I quoted in the post liars, including the owner
of the site that was taken down (Dale Porter/LendInk), who showed up in the
comments to give his side of the story. His account syncs up remarkably with
the narrative in the post.

So, you can hate on Techdirt if you must, but be careful about who else you're
suffocating under your blanket statements.

